# 99 MAXIMA P0400 CODE...PLEASE HELP!!!



## Jeannie-T (May 28, 2009)

Hi...I bought a used 99 Maxima GXE with 144,000 miles ... my ignorant behind bought the car as is and it didn't have an inspection sticker. The dealer said it was stolen...being from Newark, NJ I saw how that was very possible. Now about 2 weeks after purchase the Service Engine Soon light came on. I paid 90.00 to have it diagnosed and the light cleared (temporarily). They gave me the P0400 code and told me it was the EGR Valve...so I spent 200.00 in parts and labor (friend's mechic) to replace the EGR Valve and gasket...but he couldn't clear the light. I took it to autozone because they (I found out later) diagnose for free...and I thought they would clear the light for free as well but they didn't...they just gave me the same P0400 code. Now, I don't know if I should pay R&S STRAUSS 90.00 to reset my light and pray that it doesn't come back on. Or what? It failed inspection for the same code P0400 (obviously) and my failed sticker is about to expire. I don't know what to do. Someone on the Forum told me to try to reset the light myself by turning a screw behind a cover next to the gas pedal...but my car doesn't have the screw there anymore. I mean, I can't really see but when my step-father tried to use the screwdriver to turn it he says he couldn't feel that there was a screw there--and you can't see one either. PLEASE HELP!!! I know I was dumb to by the car as is to begin with (4,000.00) but I really loved it and needed it (still do). This car is a necessity for me and my two small children. Please help me out----This is the whole story and I only bought the car on April 28, 2009.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

with the egr system, its very possible that there is a evap leak somewhere. Sometimes a bad gas cap, or the gas cap being loose may set that code off. get a smoke test done to it, and your questions will be answered. If there is no leaks, then the EGR valve was a defect, and if smoke does come out, then obviously you have an evap leak. 

Also with the autozonre scanners, they sometimes dont read things right. autozone uses a 150 dollar scanner, then one we use at the garage i work at is a 6000 dollar scanner, and is alot more detailed, and we do NOT charge to have light scanned and cleared. So go to a garage with a good scan tool that does it for free. trust me there are places out there


----------

